# Gunner's Up HELP!!



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm trying not to be too upset, but after waiting for the weather to coorporate, electronics to get here and a long day at work, I setup up training in a primo spot, good terrain, some great concepts, day light just enough to get to run the setup and a couple blinds. 

Double check the order of the wingers with the sound features on the electronics, get Flash out of the box and headed to the line. Set Flash up, push the launch button, wait..........nothing.......push the other button thinking maybe I was insane a selected the wrong button.....nothing, switch to the 2nd set, push the button....nothing.....try the next one.....nothing.....getting a little frustrated.....switch to my last winger.....push the button.......nothing!!!! Now I'm extremely upset, take Flash back to the truck, so out to my short wiper bird station.....make sure its connected, yup.....I push the button.....nothing, but I can hear the servo moving and see the release latch move ever so slightly but not enough to let the arm spring free. 

So what's up? Needless to say training was a bust and I'm greatly disappointed, especially since I didn't bring my bumper boys with me, not to mention this is the last training session prior to our test this weekend!!

Help, please!

Totally Bummed Regards,

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

FOM said:


> I'm trying not to be too upset, but after waiting for the weather to coorporate, electronics to get here and a long day at work, I setup up training in a primo spot, good terrain, some great concepts, day light just enough to get to run the setup and a couple blinds.
> 
> Double check the order of the wingers with the sound features on the electronics, get Flash out of the box and headed to the line. Set Flash up, push the launch button, wait..........nothing.......push the other button thinking maybe I was insane a selected the wrong button.....nothing, switch to the 2nd set, push the button....nothing.....try the next one.....nothing.....getting a little frustrated.....switch to my last winger.....push the button.......nothing!!!! Now I'm extremely upset, take Flash back to the truck, so out to my short wiper bird station.....make sure its connected, yup.....I push the button.....nothing, but I can hear the servo moving and see the release latch move ever so slightly but not enough to let the arm spring free.
> 
> ...


Man , I hate it when that happens! I don't own that launcher, but I will confess that I have experienced malfunctions enough that I try take the time to test each unit when I set it up to make sure it works and I am on the right channels. I hope someone can tell you how to make things work.

Jeff


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

*FOM*

FOM:

If you will look at the plug that goes into the receiver you will notice a (+) and the word (Tip). You can pull the plug apart right there and reverse it to where the (-) sign is lined up with the word tip. 

If you are using DogTra elec. you want the word (Tip) lined up with the (+) sign. If you a using TriTronics you want the (-) lined up with the word (Tip). If you will review the instruction manual it has pictures that will make what I am describing much more clearer.
The reason we do this is the two different brands have different polarities and turn the servo in different directions. By having the bi-directional plug you can control the direction the servo turns at the plug in.

Just remember:

DogTra = (+) (TIP)
TriTronics = (-) (TIP)

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

sounds more like an electronics problem than the gunners up to me.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

mumble, mumble, mumble....I did that! :evil: 

I'm a nerd by nature and I read the manul not just once, but twice to commit it to memory......but I will try it again and maybe I didn't get it right....I hope that's it! I have been know to have operator head space and timing issues.....

BTW how on God's green Earth do you keep the freaking electronics from falling off the wingers? 

I have TT electronics. You bump them and boom....off they go....most annoying. I know that's because TT has crappy little clippy things (like my technical lingo  ) I like it cause it makes it easy to remove and safe gaurd - but dang it, nothing worse than hauling the winger out 200 yards to realize the freaking electronics fell off....thank God of bright orange tape and my obsessive behavior of wrapping my electronics with it!! 

Also I AM NOT COMPLAINING ABOUT GUNNERS UP WINGERS - just need some help and was aggrivated last night. So far so good....new product for me and got to learn it.....at least its no where near as complicated as programming my bumper boys!

Now I wished I had my wingers here at work so I could fiddle with them......

Thanks Richard, I'll let you know how it goes!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Matt Miller (Apr 22, 2004)

What Richard said is correct. I had the same trouble when I first recieved mine. Swapped it around and works just fine. The new release is fantastic.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

The releases on the Gunners Up reminds me of the releases on the Tru Flight box style launchers - they work and can take a series beating and keep on going!

Can't wait to see if that's the issue, I'm sure it is.....dang operator behind the keyboard!!

Lainee, Flash and bullet


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Note to self: DO NOT launch a gunners up winger in the front yard, it just might take out the neighbors windshield!  But dang can it launch a bumper! :lol: :wink: 

Okay not sure what the deal was, but two of the launchers were plugged in correctly and the third was my fault, didn't get it right.  

They are all working. Oh yea I put a fresh 9 volt in my transmitter also for good measure! Haven't gotten to use them for a full setup, but I can see now that they will be well abused and loved at the same time. Thank God for daylight savings, now I can really do some training....too bad it can't stay light like this all year!

I want to thank Richard of Gunners Up for the AWESOME support - he was all over the PMs to me when he saw I was having issues! I think before I got home he managed to fill my inbox with suggestions and answers to my questions! Now that's standing behind your product and I like that. I don't mind having to work through the "operator-head-timing-and-spacing" issues when there is the support there to set you on the right path!

I can't wait for this evening!!!!!!!!!!

And after this weekend, I really NEED these wingers so I can use birds to train with!  

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM asked,


> I have TT electronics. You bump them and boom....off they go....most annoying. I know that's because TT has crappy little clippy things


I use industrial grade velcro to attached my receivers (Dogtra) and it works very well. Quick and easy. You can get it at Home Depot - its the gray stuff with the thicker plastic hooks.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> but dang it, nothing worse than hauling the winger out 200 yards to realize the freaking electronics fell off..


I've learned to turn mine on before I leave the truck and not turn them off before I get back to the truck. This saved me one time when the receiver was under the snow. I just hit the sound with my transmitter (on a lanyard) and walked out to the sound.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Howard N said:


> > but dang it, nothing worse than hauling the winger out 200 yards to realize the freaking electronics fell off..
> 
> 
> I've learned to turn mine on before I leave the truck and not turn them off before I get back to the truck. This saved me one time when the receiver was under the snow. I just hit the sound with my transmitter (on a lanyard) and walked out to the sound.


Hey that works for radios, too if you leave the "call" feature turned on!

David lost one at Marks when we were training....funny as snot trying to quarter a field and listen for a radio making noise!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

FOM said:


> ....funny as snot trying to quarter a field and listen for a radio making noise!


Not nearly as funny as quartering a field looking for my cell phone with a perfect stranger who agreed to call my cell phone number so we could hear it ring - only to head back to my truck without finding it until I heard it ringing from my dog trailer. :shock: :lol:


----------

